# Ride FUL or Ride Lasso's for me???



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Which one fits better?


----------



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Which one fits better?


Come on guy I'm smarter than this. If there were a boot that fit better I would just pick that one. They both fit the same


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

don't have experience with either, but i can say that i much prefer the boa liner with lace outer. gives a perfect combination of adjustable foot hold and flex you get from a lace boot. i haven't really loved any full boa boots i have tried on but i love my K2 darko's with similar tech that the FUL's have. i am an all mountain rider as well so i don't want super stiff boots but still need support when charging the mountain and off piste


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ttc said:


> Come on guy I'm smarter than this. If there were a boot that fit better I would just pick that one. They both fit the same


Oh I'm sorry. I missed the part where you told us you already tried them both on and they both fit well. Oh right, you didn't. And we get a ton of people here asking about boots they've never put their foot in.

I believe yhe FULs are Phytop 2.0. I have well over 200 days on my LE Phytops from 2011and the boots are still in good shape. I still wear them.


----------



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Oh I'm sorry. I missed the part where you told us you already tried them both on and they both fit well. Oh right, you didn't. And we get a ton of people here asking about boots they've never put their foot in.
> 
> I believe yhe FULs are Phytop 2.0. I have well over 200 days on my LE Phytops from 2011and the boots are still in good shape. I still wear them.


I get where you're coming from. I guess some n00bs REALLLLLLLY don't do there homework before they come here, huh? I was trying to avoid being THAT guy. I should've mentioned when I said I had done my homework...that didn't just include "lookin' at pictures of the ones I thought would look cool on my foot".

I've got ZERO experience with Ride boots and while I understand what Phytop is...I still don't understand what Phytop is. Are there any major technical differences with these boots or will it just be whether I like the Double Boa or Boa Tongue and Lace setups?

Thanks for the feedback though, real talk.


----------



## Myles (Oct 21, 2013)

What size boot are you? If you've got a bigger boot I'd go with the FUL. They've got sort of a foot print reduction. Should bring your footprint down about a half size.

Also I'm pretty sure Phytop is the secondary lower boa that sucks your heel back into the boot.


----------



## ttc (Jan 3, 2011)

Myles said:


> What size boot are you? If you've got a bigger boot I'd go with the FUL. They've got sort of a foot print reduction. Should bring your footprint down about a half size.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure Phytop is the secondary lower boa that sucks your heel back into the boot.


Got it...DEFINITELY have a bigger boot (size 13-14)


----------



## Myles (Oct 21, 2013)

ttc said:


> Got it...DEFINITELY have a bigger boot (size 13-14)


If that's the case I would definitely look into Burton Imperials, Ions or any of the Salomon F series boots. They definitely have the biggest foot print reduction out of any boots.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Myles said:


> Also I'm pretty sure Phytop is the secondary lower boa that sucks your heel back into the boot.


Nope. Its the construction style of the boot. The backstay and sole of the boot are all one piece of blown light foam. Less material and glue and stitch points means lighter weight and less stuff to break down as you ride in them. The Boa on the shell tongue is called Tongue Tied.

If you're wearing 13-14's don't worry about reduced footprints. In a larger 14 you'll still fit fine in bindings and even with a small footprint 13 you're gonna be on a wide board. And the Ion compared to the Ride Insano is only about a 1/4 size savings. Not enough to make any difference at that size.


----------

